# Sausage on the grill!  Yummy!



## lmw80 (Apr 26, 2006)

We have a grill that has a griddle with it's own burner on the side.  This is perfect for making sausage!

My fiance and I let the sausage cook over a medium heat and we flavor it with a few pours of Lager here and there (We like Killians or Yuengling).

Peppers and onions may be added to the griddle (or cooked seperately first and then added to the griddle later to combine tastes).


How does everyone else like their grilled sausage?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2006)

I cook sausage on the grill.  

I also roast veggies on the grill that can later be used with the sausage or separately.


----------



## Phil (Apr 28, 2006)

*Any sausage..*

...and that includes breakfast sausage. I buy the HOTest I can find, slice it to about have an inch and grill it. I don't know why, but the grill enhances the heat  of the sausage. I love it.


----------



## Constance (Apr 28, 2006)

I love brats on the grill...yummy on a toasted bun with mozzerella (or any) cheese, mustard and sauerkraut. We frequently throw some on with whatever else we're cooking.


----------



## Phil (Apr 28, 2006)

*Do you do anything...*



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> I love brats on the grill...yummy on a toasted bun with mozzerella (or any) cheese, mustard and sauerkraut. We frequently throw some on with whatever else we're cooking.


... before grilling? Like boil 'em in beer?


----------



## sattie (Apr 28, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> ... before grilling? Like boil 'em in beer?


 
Nah, guess you could, (sorry, I know my name is not Constance), I just popped them on the grill and went to town, they are great!!!!  But if you do the beer thing, let me know how they turn out.  I saw some goofy commercial with Jim Belushi in it and they were saying to put them in a warm beer bath after the grilling process to keep them moist, warm, and potent!!!


----------



## E36 (May 8, 2006)

i let them simmer in beer and sliced onions atleast 1 hr prior to grilling. i save the onions to add on as a topping


----------



## kimbaby (May 8, 2006)

I love my grilled sausage with grilled vidila onions and green bell pepper... yummy...


----------



## Elf (May 12, 2006)

Sattie You only need simmer them for 15 min. in  beer and onion, then grill about 5 min.


----------



## mish (May 12, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I saw some goofy commercial with Jim Belushi in it and they were saying to put them in a warm beer bath after the grilling process to keep them moist, warm, and potent!!!


 
It's called a Brat Hot Tub. Here's a link. If you poke around you'll find the beer brat hot tub recipe & many more. The beer, onions, etc hot tub keeps them warm. I posted this long ago, and someone said, kids shouldn't drink beer  . Uh, no, you don't drink hot scalding beer with sausage drippings - it's a hot tub for the brats.

http://www.johnsonville.com/siteconf.nsf/Lkp/allabout-l2-r-main.html

I like brats grilled with onions, peppers and hash browns or O'Briens on a bun or plate with mustard & kraut. Brats come in several flavors - beer, cheese etc.


----------



## sattie (May 12, 2006)

Elf... If I ever try sausage again, I will have to try that.  It sounds wonderful.  My hubby has an intolerance for sausage, so needless to say, it is rarely on the menu.  But should a wild hair be found... I will have to try this for sure!


----------

